# Crab Cake #2 (Imitation Crab & Lobster)



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2022)

*Crab Cake #2 (Imitation Crab & Lobster)*​


For those who don’t know, this stuff is generally made from Pollock.
I never liked playing the little game of making little patties & trying to keep them together, while preparing them & cooking them.
So 5 years ago, I decided to make a whole tray of Cake, and after it’s done, just cut it to the size I like.
So that’s what we have here.

*BTW:* Since I did one of these about 5 years ago, this time I followed the Step by Step I made back then, and it still works Great!!   Give it a Try!

*Ingredients:*
1 LB Crab Meat
1 Egg
2 TBS Mayo (Miracle Whip)
1 TBS Yellow Mustard
1 TBS Worcestershire Sauce
1 tsp Old Bay Seasoning
1/3 Cup of Crushed “Cheez-its”
3 TBS Butter

*Instructions:*
In a mixing bowl, combine & mix all ingredients except Crab Meat & Butter. Fold in Crab Meat. Transfer to foil pan & spread evenly in pan. Melt and spoon Butter on surface, and place in 375° oven until Golden Brown, and at least 165° IT (about 25 to 30 minutes).

I like to cut into 6 servings.

Thanks for looking,

Bear

Ingredients Ready & Waiting:








16 ounces of Chopped up Imitation Crab Meat:






All ingredients except Meat & Butter:






Ingredients mixed, Meat folded in, all spread out in pan, and Melted Butter poured over the top:






 Place in 375° oven until Golden Brown, and at least 165° IT (about 25 to 30 minutes):






First serving went to the "Hungry Bear":






One Serving:






Goes Great with almost anything, including Ravioli:


----------



## Winterrider (May 21, 2022)

That looks really good. Will have to refer back to this soon, thanks !


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2022)

Looks good John, 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## normanaj (May 21, 2022)

Looks great!

I literally just walked in the door from the fish market with a container of crab meat.I'm still working on Jane to give up her crab cake recipe!


----------



## MJB05615 (May 21, 2022)

Looks incredible John.  Simple enough for me to try.  Great job.


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2022)

The single pan is a great way to do them . I've only had crab cakes one time . Never made them . I'll have to give it a go .


----------



## smokerjim (May 21, 2022)

Looks good bear


----------



## one eyed jack (May 21, 2022)

That's a great looking pan size crab cake John.

Great idea!  I'm going to give it a shot.

POINT


----------



## clifish (May 21, 2022)

My kind of crab (imitation) cake,  awesome post Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> That looks really good. Will have to refer back to this soon, thanks !



Thank You Rider!!
Appreciate that !!

Bear


gmc2003 said:


> Looks good John,
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2022)

Looks great Bear, I could definitely take a couple slices of that!  Nice job!


----------



## jcam222 (May 22, 2022)

Looks great and I LOVE the idea of just doing a sheet of it like that!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2022)

normanaj said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I literally just walked in the door from the fish market with a container of crab meat.I'm still working on Jane to give up her crab cake recipe!



Thank You Norm!!
I love these things, but I never get around to making them, but once every few years. That's gotta change!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> The single pan is a great way to do them . I've only had crab cakes one time . Never made them . I'll have to give it a go .


Thank You Rich!!
This way tastes the same as individual patties, but so much easier to make this way!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks good bear


Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> That's a great looking pan size crab cake John.
> 
> Great idea!  I'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> POINT


Thank You Jack!!
Let me know how you like it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> My kind of crab (imitation) cake,  awesome post Bear!


Thank You Cliff!!
In some ways I like the Imitation more than the real thing!!
And I don't mean only the price.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2022)

Looks good Bear but I'm hoping for some Chesapeake Blue Crabs to make some real crab cakes.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Bear, I could definitely take a couple slices of that!  Nice job!


Thank You Justin!!
I love it this way!!  And So Easy!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great and I LOVE the idea of just doing a sheet of it like that!



Thank You Much!!
It definitely works Great this way!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks good Bear but I'm hoping for some Chesapeake Blue Crabs to make some real crab cakes.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
We aren't blessed with the access to Crab Meat like you guys have down there.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks incredible John.  Simple enough for me to try.  Great job.



Thank You Mike!!
Simple is my middle name, in cooking!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (May 26, 2022)

Awesome Bear! Adding this as a must do!


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 27, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *Crab Cake #2 (Imitation Crab & Lobster)*​
> 
> 
> For those who don’t know, this stuff is generally made from Pollock.
> ...


looks good. I make a cajun crab dip with that and it tastes just fine....


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Awesome Bear! Adding this as a must do!



Thank You Jed!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 27, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> looks good. I make a cajun crab dip with that and it tastes just fine....


Thank You FX !!
"Cajun Crab Dip"??? Even the Name sounds Great !!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 31, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Warren!!
> We aren't blessed with the access to Crab Meat like you guys have down there.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


If you call $50.00 a pound blessed, I guess we are


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> If you call $50.00 a pound blessed, I guess we are


I thought, where you live, you can just walk out through your back yard, into the bay, and get all the crab you want.
I'll just stick to Imitation.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 1, 2022)

That sounds real good, John.  I love crab cakes and make them once in a while--just for me, since Miss Linda isn't a fan.  But I never thought of making a whole pan of them instead of patties.  I'l be trying this out soon.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 1, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> I thought, where you live, you can just walk out through your back yard, into the bay, and get all the crab you want.
> I'll just stick to Imitation.
> 
> Bear


Over $300 bushel plus they are very scarce


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> That sounds real good, John.  I love crab cakes and make them once in a while--just for me, since Miss Linda isn't a fan.  But I never thought of making a whole pan of them instead of patties.  I'l be trying this out soon.
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!
This works really Great---So easy & less mess!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Over $300 bushel plus they are very scarce


Hmmm, I thought you could put bait on your back porch, and Crabs would walk right up the steps to your door.
All we get here is Deer & Turkeys.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, I thought you could put bait on your back porch, and Crabs would walk right up the steps to your door.
> All we get here is Deer & Turkeys.
> 
> Bear


Hahaha what you been drinking?


----------

